# Naples Fishing over New Years



## JustFish (Aug 28, 2019)

I will be in Naples the 3rd through 10th ? you can look at my Ankona Copperhead if you like. Lots of spots to inshore fish with Kayak. Check Google maps around Marco Island, Goodland, Isle of Capri. Lots of spots to shore fish.


----------



## EdS (May 21, 2019)

JustFish said:


> I will be in Naples the 3rd through 10th ? you can look at my Ankona Copperhead if you like. Lots of spots to inshore fish with Kayak. Check Google maps around Marco Island, Goodland, Isle of Capri. Lots of spots to shore fish.


Thank you! Would love to see the boat! What's the best way to contact you? I'll be leaving on the 4th so looks like the 3rd or early the 4th.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey, I'm up in South Fort Myers, I've got a Cayenne that I keep in my garage. My office is only 10 minutes away from house, so if you wanted to make the trip up here I could run home and open it up for you to check it all out. I know that I would have liked to to this while mine was getting built!


----------



## EdS (May 21, 2019)

EsteroS said:


> Hey, I'm up in South Fort Myers, I've got a Cayenne that I keep in my garage. My office is only 10 minutes away from house, so if you wanted to make the trip up here I could run home and open it up for you to check it all out. I know that I would have liked to to this while mine was getting built!


Just saw this post! I would enjoy checking out the boat! Let me know how best to contact you. I'll be in Naples starting tomorrow. Can be emailed at [email protected].


----------

